# My 55 Gallon



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Here are some shots of my 55 gallon and its inhabitants.

Here is a full tank shot.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

This is a shot of my striped raphael peaking out of his lil' corner/cave where he hides.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

This is a shot of my oscar chomping down on a ghost shrimp (that is obviously too big for him).


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

This is a slightly blurred shot of my oscar, just to show off some of his markings.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

My green terror.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

And another shot of the gt with that uncanny look... He always does this. Just sits there and stares at me like this. It's rather unnerving.


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

nice fish, taint really digging the rock work though, but im sure its very practical


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

I got the rocks with the tank. Basically I just wanted to do something very simple. Most people have told me it looks more like an African Cichlid tank, heh... Eventually I want to replace the gravel, because I'm not a fan of it to be honest. Again, simply what I got with the tank. I'm most likely going to put a black, almost sand-like Geosystems substrate in there. Then I'm going to put some driftwood. But by that time they'll probably have out grown it, heh.


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

ya that is a sweet set up, what happened to the other dither fish


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Well. There's one giant danio in there I'm thinking about pitching. Or just giving away. It pisses me off... Which leads me to: I just moved my silver dollars back over tonight after work. But the giant danio is harassing them. Which is annoying. But he does try to school with them. Which is funny as hell. Because they're all like, 'You're different and we hate different fish.' I think I want two more silver dollars.


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

sweet post some pics


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

Mettle said:


> Well. There's one giant danio in there I'm thinking about pitching. Or just giving away. It pisses me off... Which leads me to: I just moved my silver dollars back over tonight after work. But the giant danio is harassing them. Which is annoying. But he does try to school with them. Which is funny as hell. Because they're all like, 'You're different and we hate different fish.' I think I want two more silver dollars.
> [snapback]1075952[/snapback]​


at first i did not like silver dollars, but once i got a couple of them i loved them. They are like piranhas but they like to move. haha great fish


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

Mettle said:


> Well. There's one giant danio in there I'm thinking about pitching. Or just giving away. It pisses me off... Which leads me to: I just moved my silver dollars back over tonight after work. But the giant danio is harassing them. Which is annoying. But he does try to school with them. Which is funny as hell. Because they're all like, 'You're different and we hate different fish.' I think I want two more silver dollars.
> [snapback]1075952[/snapback]​


put ur danio with ur dps, or ur piranha. i love silver dollars too, there going into my next tank hopefully


----------



## ICrazyChrisI (May 10, 2005)

How long can you have all of them living with each other? In any event, nice tank


----------

